# Pcola pier



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a blast today catching dinner! I heard the Bonita were thick this morning


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice reds :thumbsup: 
Those are some big whiting! What did you use to catch the whiting?


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Frozen shrimp on a Carolina rig


----------

